# where to put 18 ft boat in at Ohio River near East Liverpool or across the bridge,



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I am open to either of the ramps in my title. 95% of the time I will do alone. Thanks for any suggestions have not done Ohio River for at least 25 yrs.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Kennedy park on the w.v side. Much safer to leave your vehicle parked there than on the Ohio side around Wellsville


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I like these the most,,,, Above the dam.
Kinda secure with lights,,,, (& I never had any problems ;>)
Chester's dock is UP RIVER & 20' away from the launch pad. That makes it tough for a 1 person launch & load..
*SPECIALLY WITH OLD HANDICAPPED FISHERMEN!!*
Chester City Park BOAT LAUNCH - Google Maps


Broadway Wharf; Steeper & Deeper.
Broadway Wharf - Google Maps

Ohioville. Sometimes a tad shallow. Nice & secure w 'dump' stations.
Ohioville Borough Boat Ramp - Google Maps

*BELOW the Dam,,,, WV side. Note where they located the DOCK! (lol,, finally, somebody with a brain! ;>)*
Google Maps

& if you have a PA License,,, here's 2 more of my favorite places launch
St. Joe's Boat Club - Google Maps 

New Brighton Marina - Google Maps


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh Ya,,,, 
If you take me along,, I could show you hundreds of 'spots' to find fish,,, you could show me how to catch 'em!?
;>)


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for the good information. Not sure when or if I will go, have been trying to do local lake


----------

